# Help in payment gateway



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I want to run an ecommerce website. The website is ready. But I am not sure how to setup credit card verification service, so that the money directly submitted into my bank account.


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

Is Paypal not an option for you? That seems to be the easiest, and most trustworthy gateway. They generally charged 3% and about 1 AED per transaction.


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

*hi*

Thanks for the reply. But how easy it is to get the money from PayPal account? Are they sending money in Dubai through some money exchange?


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

It's pretty easy. You can input your bank information on you account and when you'd like to transfer money from your Paypal account to your actual cash account you'll be charged a fee of 20AED. There's a minimum withdrawal of 10USD. 

What kind of e-commerce business do you have?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Not quite that easy. A UAE bank account cannot be linked to PayPal, so the only way to withdraw is by linking a visa credit/debit card to the account. Also PayPal does not support the AED currency, so your customers would have to pay in USD or any other of the approved ones, that makes your products prices higher on your customers. 

For the local gateway options you would need a deposit of 10-50 K USD (refundable) with the merchant bank. As I said it is not easy at all. There are some solutions though, get upto 5 posts and then we can discuss things over private message.


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe it was easier for me because I'm still set up with a US bank, and the price of my goods (in USD) is what I get in my paypal account.

What local gateways are available? I think I need to reconsider.


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I have two business, one is to sell electronic goods which includes laptops, tablets and computer accessories. And the other one is medical equipment.
I will check paypal option, what about Google checkout?


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Not quite that easy. A UAE bank account cannot be linked to PayPal, so the only way to withdraw is by linking a visa credit/debit card to the account. Also PayPal does not support the AED currency, so your customers would have to pay in USD or any other of the approved ones, that makes your products prices higher on your customers.
> 
> For the local gateway options you would need a deposit of 10-50 K USD (refundable) with the merchant bank. As I said it is not easy at all. There are some solutions though, get upto 5 posts and then we can discuss things over private message.


Hmmm I am trying to do 5 posts as earliest so that I can get help you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

waqas80 said:


> Hmmm I am trying to do 5 posts as earliest so that I can get help you. Thanks in advance.


Hi,
You need to be extra careful with the platform you choose, especially if you are selling high value consumer electronics goods.
These type of products are especially targeted by all sorts of fraudsters due to their high value to weight ratio and ease of resale.
Certain platforms - including Paypal have very poor merchant protection that leaves you very vulnerable to having sent the goods in good faith and then having the money reversed from your merchant account - often weeks after you sent the goods.
I write this with bitter experience of this happening to me numerous times - luckily the products we sold were lower value and not typically targeted by fraudsters - but it still happened regularly.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As a merchant, Paypal's customer service makes what we put up with here in Dubai look good


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Very true, the guys I am with are much better than PayPal and then I also rely on my own internal controls to make sure the purchase is in-fact valid. Sooner or later it is bound to happen, but always helps to do everything from your side to minimize the possibilities.


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You need to be extra careful with the platform you choose, especially if you are selling high value consumer electronics goods.
> These type of products are especially targeted by all sorts of fraudsters due to their high value to weight ratio and ease of resale.
> Certain platforms - including Paypal have very poor merchant protection that leaves you very vulnerable to having sent the goods in good faith and then having the money reversed from your merchant account - often weeks after you sent the goods.
> ...


Thanks Steve, I am already trying to take of this thing. Because I heard a lot and will try my best to play safe. Are you also running an eCommerce business?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

waqas80 said:


> Thanks Steve, I am already trying to take of this thing. Because I heard a lot and will try my best to play safe. Are you also running an eCommerce business?


Hi,
No not at the moment but i used to run an eCommerce business for 5 years from the UK - so plenty of horror stories to share with you!!

When originally investigating what to sell online, i did a lot of research and found an amazing article that had really good hints and tips.
I dont have access to the article here in UAE but remember some of the key points, as follows:-

Dont sell products that attract teenagers who use their parents credit cards to purchase them ( and then once parent finds out, they do a chargeback) - examples, playstation games and accessories, xbox products etc.
Dont sell products that are easily damaged in transit or attractive to dishonest couriers
Dont sell products that have short shelf life - physical or fashion wise - otherwise you end up with stock that is outdated that noone will buy at correct prices.
Dont sell products that are attractive to scammers that can easily be sold on for cash - 
Laptops, mobile phones etc.

There were more things - i will try to find the article again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No not at the moment but i used to run an eCommerce business for 5 years from the UK - so plenty of horror stories to share with you!!
> 
> When originally investigating what to sell online, i did a lot of research and found an amazing article that had really good hints and tips.
> ...


Thanks steve I will take care of these things. But before going online important thing for me is to solve the credit card payment issue. But thanks a lot of helping me. What kind of work you are doing in Dubai?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

waqas80 said:


> Thanks steve I will take care of these things. But before going online important thing for me is to solve the credit card payment issue. But thanks a lot of helping me. What kind of work you are doing in Dubai?


Hi,
I am head of sales and marketing for a local company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## waqas80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I am head of sales and marketing for a local company.
> Cheers
> Steve


Its really nice to hear. Is your company dealing in electronics?


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi - I just came across this thread and wondered if you found a solution?
I understood that Google Checkout was closed last month.

I'm looking at implementing a checkout service but want to bill in AED, not USD.

Thanks in advance


----------

